# Defined Details – Mk1 Golf Clipper (Team Work)



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

*Defined Details - Mk1 Golf Clipper (Team Work)*​
*







*​
*www.defineddetails.co.uk*​
*Scotland's Premier Vehicle refinishing & Detailing Specialists.*​
I was contacted by the new owner of this lovely Mk 1 Clipper, while he was in visiting a local bodyshop. The owner informed me he has purchased this car recently and had been parked up in the previous owner garden for a number of years. He wished to change a few things on the car and get the bodyshop to carry out some body work repairs. He had already purchased a nice set of Borbet wheels. But the arches and new coilovers would have to be fitted, to accommodate these.​
Moving on further few week the Golf turned up to get the mechanical and arch modifications taken care of. And this is where we pick up the detail. Starting in the body shop.​
Old springs and Shocks.​








​
Coilovers fitted​








​
Working away on the inner arch.​








​








​
Wheel fitted prior to any final adjustments.​








​








​
After the bodyshop had completed their work the car was moved a few door up and I took delivery of the car. As you can see most of the body mouldings, lights & external fitting had been removed for cleaning and still awaiting the new parts to arrive. Generally the car was in need of a good clean. Due to it being parked up for over 2 years. ​
Car on arrival.​








​








​
On closer inspection it became clear that this would not be a quick clean and decontamination. As most of the grim was baked on with the elements.​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​
There was also noticeable high levels of Fallout present on all of the body panels.​








​








​








​








​








​
I started as always with a good snow foam and rinse to help break down some of the heavy grim & dirt that had baked onto the cars external surfaces. No photos of this stage as you can see the weather was not playing ball.​
Steven & I then started to clean the vinyl roof with G101, working this over with a medium stiff bristled brush. To help break down most of the grim and vegetation that have worked its way into the textured finish. Athe same time we worked on the window rubber again to release some of the built up grim. This took 3 goings over. Till we were getting no further grim while working on the roof & rubbers.​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​
At this point I ask for the rear lights to be fitted. To save any further water ingress to the boot area. ​
After another full rinse down. We then turned our attention to the other contaminated on the car. Mainly the fallout & it will be of no surprise that there when almost no tar present on the surface.​
The car was liberally sprayed with Iron X and left to dwell for some time.​








​








​








​








​








​








​
This time the car received a further snow foam and rinse to remove all traces of Ix and to flush away and grime from all gaps and drainage holes. It was followed up with the usual 2BM. Prior to moving into the unit for claying. Not surprisingly claying did not reveille much in the way of contamination. But it did improve some of the gloss on the cars surface. Due to it having a higher than average level of dead oxidised paint.​
The car was then taken back outside rinsed once more before returning indoor to be dried and prepped for paint correction. A grand total of 10 man hours had went into the cleaning & decontamination at this point.​
The owner did not wish multi stage machine polishing to be carried out. So we agree to conserve as much paint as possible while reducing the deeper marks and restoring the gloss. This in tailed a 2 stage machining. But the final stage would be completed after the car had all its new external body parts installed.​
The car does not look to bad with a reflection shot.​








​
But as you can see from the selection of photo below the paint work was rather flat and littered with Random deep marks. Almost matt under bright lights, with no reflection or definition.​








​








​
There was also evidence of poor machining at some point in the cars life.​








​








​








​








​








​
After trialling a few pad combinations. Starting with the least aggressive and monitoring removeals rate in comparison to the finish achieved. I settled on Menzerna Intensive polish PO85RD 3.02, on a green hexlogic polishing pad The pad due to it open celled technologic would increase the cut & providing the pores where cleaned on a regular basis. Should maintain the level of correction I wished.​
A few before, During & afters. Refining will be carried out at a later date.​
50/50 Shot on the bonnet, showing gloss and clarity returning to the finish.​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​
Correction finished. Still to be refined.​








​
Door pillars before and after.​








​








​
Wing before​








​
50/50 showing improvement in gloss.​








​
Finished still to be refined.​








​
Door 50/50 no refinement​








​








​
As this point the car was given a full IPA wipe down and a sacrificial layer of jeff's [rime was laid down. So any contamination from the bodyshop would not bond with the cars paint once more. ​
Few indoor shots before heading off for its refit and returning to be refined and completed.​








​








​








​
Few arty trick shots. :lol:​








​








​








​
Car vinyl roof was treated with 3 coats of Perl. Mixed at 3 to 1. Wheels cleaned and polished with britemax twins​








​








​








​








​








​


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

After a few days away. I took delivery on the clipper once more. All external trims, mirrors, new indicators lenses, Front grill with new lights had all been installed & she was looking mint to say the least. All small areas of rusting where also take care of. ​After a snow foam and rinse followed by 2bucket wash she was brought indoors and dried off.​​







​​All that was left to do was to refined the finish and protect all external parts and bodywork.​Refinement was carried out with Final finish PO85RD on a blue 3M pad, paint work was protected with glassur. Roof retreated with a further coat of Perl, including external trims, tyres dressed with Espuma RD50. Wheel protected with 1000P. ​​







​​







​​







​​







​​







​​







​​







​​







​​After Shots​​







​​







​​







​​







​​







​​







​​







​​







​​







​​







​​







​​







​​







​​







​​







​​







​​







​​







​​







​​







​​







​​Could not finish without getting the motley crew together.​​







​​And don't get Mark to stand next to a car. He makes it look like a Dinky toy. :lol:​







​​Thanks for taking the time to read this write up and I hope you enjoyed it as much as we did working on this little Classic.​All comment welcome.​Gordon.​


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Great write up as always Gordon.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Turnaround of 2012! You looked like you had some fun there lads.


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

that looks super, definitely my cuppa tea


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Cracking job Gordon

were there any issues with the Pearl on the cloth roof,no run's or streaking after the snow foam,I only ask as I'm thinking about getting some

thank's,Paul.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Hard to think that's pretty much a year to the day you completed it Gordon, stunning work as always,










Although whoever took this photo needs their skills with a camera looking at :lol:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

paulmc08 said:


> Cracking job Gordon
> 
> were there any issues with the Pearl on the cloth roof,no run's or streaking after the snow foam,I only ask as I'm thinking about getting some
> 
> thank's,Paul.


Thanks for the kind words Paul.
The roof of the Clipper was vinyl Paul. The important factor to remember with Perl is is must be dry before it can come into contact with water. I cant say for sure if Perl would be adequate enough for a fabric roof, although there is something in the pipeline as they say.



Jordan said:


> Hard to think that's pretty much a year to the day you completed it Gordon, stunning work as always,
> 
> Although whoever took this photo needs their skills with a camera looking at :lol:


I as you well know I am a bit behind with write up. But I will have to make sometime as it is only fair to showcase the owners cars. Camera skills you have know idea how hard it was picking picture from the ones you took :lol:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Just needs a pressed plate and it will look sweet


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Great Result Gordon! Hope you're well......

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

Fantastic turn around Gordon great looking wee car.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Wow, big turnaround :thumb:.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks fantastic


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Amazing turnaround Gordon!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome work as always.
The overall finish is stunning :argie: :argie: :argie:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Great write up and a brilliant turn around. Awesome work.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks superb Gordon! I had one of these, almost identical to this as my second car. Loved it!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Top work there fellas and can always remember wanting one of these....

one thing that sticks when your an ex painter though is that you never lose the eye and its a shame both doors are off colour as it spoils such a pristine example....


----------



## Christiaan (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice!

What product did you use for the door pillars? Always a problem on these cars.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice gordon


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Simply fantastic workmanship as always Gordon, your write ups area always so honest and refreshing. No frills if you will. Bit like yourself! :lol:

Totally different car now. Lovely looking!


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow, that's fantastic. Thanks for sharing this! :Thumb:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

i feel your pain.my mk1 clipper was in a similar state when i got mine,,,i hope the owner has replaced the rusty petrol filler pipe ? before buying alloys etc the mk1 is dreadful for running issues caused by rusty fuel filler pipe and split mount on the carb.

did you detail the engine bay? what about interior?

superb work so far i hope the owner has lots of fun in it.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing work,now looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Cracking car  I noticed the door colour too, nothing that can't be sorted though on an otherwise fantastic turnaround!

Would love one myself.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Superb turnaround :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding work!


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

nice work gordan


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

The usual superlatives apply, what a difference. These type of posts showcase the difference between having the tools and knowing how to use them.


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting such a great read, i enjoyed that!!

Car looks awesome now!


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

fantastic job, that MK1 looks amazing


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Top work and top results. Beautiful car


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work guys


----------



## Chuffy (Mar 5, 2008)

loved that write up. Good work Gordi


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

any updates on this


----------

